# I need to rant



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't you call someone that will take the dog away from these people. I am not above stealing a dog, yes I have done it. I can't stand hearing about this. DO SOMETHING FOR THIS DOG. There has to be someone to contact in your city. Keep us posted.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The owners have been informed of the dog's condition. He was not in bad shape before so not sure what's going on with the family. Besides the dog needing TLC, he really just needs to be fed. I'll give them a chance to get their act together, if not, then I'll suggest surrendering the dog to rescue or even take the dog myself to re-home. It seems like animals always suffer around the holidays.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I get too emotional, I could never be a groomer ect. I am thankful for those of you that can do it. Please continue to check on this dog. I will be losing sleep over it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Please take (official) action!*

You're in Texas, right? It's a good thing I'm in northern VA because I'd be at their house with *Carley's Mom* _demanding _they sign this dog over to us ASAP. Would Poodle Rescue of Houston intervene? 

He's kept _locked up in a birdcage?_ Am I reading this right? W..T..F..O? UNACCEPTABLE!!! They _forget _to feed him? Do they forget to feed themselves!??! UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!!

I rescued a senior poodle OFF THE STREETS of rural Ohio and he wasn't in this bad a condition. I don't care about their excuses. I don't want to hear them. So what if they're going through a rough time. This is a living, breathing creature that relies upon them for its care. Would they lock their child in a cage and let it eliminate on itself just because times were hard? Would they forget to feed said child?? I don't think so, or I would hope not. A dog is not a lesser being.

I wouldn't be able to let this go. In fact, I can't let this go. Please keep us informed and please tell me you plan to contact the local humane authorities before it's too late for this little guy. Telling the owners, who don't give a $hit, that you don't agree with his condition isn't going to do any good. I'm sorry, but that's an empty threat unless you back that up with a cruelty report. This is not unlike a child coming into the ER with a broken arm or malnourished and dirty. These things should be reported. This dog can't speak for himself. Someone needs to speak on his behalf. 

*This is cruelty.*

Please forgive my outburst, but I will not tolerate animal cruelty.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My daughter is also a groomer and shares horror stories with me occasionally too. The shop owner and her employees have a decent relationship with the animal control warden in the city. Katy has told me that they have called Calvin on more than one occasion when they've had severely neglected/starved dogs come into the shop - it shocks me that the owners even BRING the dogs in because they're in such obviously bad shape... do they think the groomers won't notice?? Do they think the groomers bathe the dogs without touching their bony frames to notice the lack of groceries??

These poor animals have no choice who owns them - some of them hit the jackpot (like all of OUR fur-kids!!) and others go bust with owners who don't care for them as they deserve - heck they don't even give them MINIMUM care, much less what they actually DESERVE to have!!

If you hear anything further about this little guy's story let us know... heartbreaking...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree, I think you HAVE to do something.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Please forgive my outburst, but I will not tolerate animal cruelty.


Ditto


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

That poor, poor puppy. He must be so scared and in such pain. My heart breaks a little every time I hear things like this. I hope he finds himself in a much better situation very soon. Please let us know.

Just for comparison, Katie has her first grooming appointment yesterday. The groomer noticed some ulcerations on her lips and palate. We went directly from the groomer to the vet to make an appointment.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Texas doesnt play with animal cruelty. Unfortunately if she does report it and word gets out then other poor babies that need to be released from their hairy chains wont come to her for fear of being turned in. HOWEVER if she calls the animal control and knows the person's address she can make an anonymous call and say she was walking by or was a friend of a neighbor visiting that saw the emmaciated animal in the yard or someone(that lived there) from the home arriving to the house with said bag of bones. Someone will come and check the animal out and either confiscate it or give them a certain amount of time to fix the problem. It will be on record as well. Or call animal cops houston lol.

As groomers we cant turn them in for having a heavily matted animal, flea infested, etc because they are rectifying the problem by having them groomed. Unless of course they leave with said animal without having it groomed.... I love Texas.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

How awful...this is one part of dog grooming that I really do hate. It makes me want to cry when I see neglect/abuse like that. I'm with everyone else, you need to do something for that poor doggie or he is going to be dead before too long. Who locks their pup in a birdcage and forgets to feed them?!? Heck, I balk at putting my dogs in their (quite roomy) crate for too long!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Doggie Update: good news*

The owners were told how skinny their dog was and that they needed to take better care of him or we would not accept him next time for grooming. That was more than a week ago! I guess to provide basic necessities to the thing was just too much of a hassle. I heard they weren't doing anything for him. So they gave up the dog. I took the dog to Poodle Rescue of Houston and they gladly accepted him. I felt sad leaving him there but I know he will be in good hands. I hope he will spend his Christmas eating some food instead of being neglected.

When they gave him up, the owner's little daughter was crying. Too bad she'll never know the real reason why they gave up the dog - that her parents are crappy dog owners. They put a little striped shirt on him; I laughed at this - as if this is supposed to make him presentable now? He looked worse then the last time I gave him a bath. He didn't smell, but his hair still looked very yellow and his face was really bad - lots of tear staining and gunk all over. And of course he was still waaaaay too skinny. The three times I groomed this dog, they never wanted the face short so he is really overgrown. He also didn't have a collar! He just had a thick shoestring tied with a loop to hook on a leash. I was surprised they even HAD a leash. The first time they brought him over to the salon, he was tethered to the straps you use to strap furniture down on a truck. It strikes me as odd that he didn't come with anything else - no toys, no food, no nothing? I bet he doesn't even have any toys. Good thing he is out of their hands!

I've asked the Poodle Rescue to please keep me updated on his progress.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tokipoke: That is so unbelievably sad. Although it may be tough for a bit, the poodle rescue organizations are great and will be sure to find a GOOD home for a needing poodle. I hope the pup ends up with a merry Christmas after all. You did a great thing and it's so nice to hear, many people would have just looked the other way as it was not their problem.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you - I am so glad to know this poor lad is on the way to comfort and happiness.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so relieved to hear this dog is out of these people's hands. I worry for the little girl. If they can "forget" to feed the dog even with food at hand and neglect him so shockingly I hate to think of what the little girl is enduring. Hopefully this dog will now get the loving home he deserves. Bless you for taking him to the Poodle Rescue of Houston.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm _*relieved *_this dog is out of their hands, but I feel they should be reported so they don't end up adopting another dog (to appease the crying child) to neglect and torture. 

People like this are clueless, and I fear this won't be the last dog they neglect and starve. 

Thank you for the update (and of course, thank you for saving this little tyke). I've been thinking about this dog since the day you posted (and discussing with two very good offline friends). We're all very, very relieved to know he's in much better hands!

I look forward to hearing he found a good forever home. And to see some pictures!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a holiday miracle that little soul was released from the clutches of those uncaring people! You should feel _very good _about your part in freeing him from his birdcage prison.* Thank you, thank you, thank you!* I appreciate and admire you for having the heart and courage to do what you did!

Like everyone else, I have been haunted by this little fellow's story since you first shared it. I honestly think he had so many well wishers all over the world, courtesy of you and this forum, his fortunes were shifted for the better. Sometimes dreams and wishes _do_ come true!! It was recently my birthday and I tell you in all honestly when I made my birthday wishes, that little dog was in them! If my other wishes come true I will wake up tomorrow looking like a young Anne Margret, with an oil well in my backyard and 100 new poodles in my home to love and adore. Thanks again, you did _real _good!!:thumb:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Another update!*

I got a call today from a lady who is interested in adopting him! She told me he's gained weight and wanted more info on him. I told her his story and she felt so sad for him, but on the bright side, commented how happy-go-lucky and people friendly he was. I think he has a ways to go in the grooming department cause I think his face is still gunky. She told me the rescue did clean it up a bit but it keeps getting gunky. I gave her some tips on keeping his face clean. He stills has his (stained) hair from the sounds of it; I know the rescue doesn't like shaving down dogs if it will be cold (TX weather is very weird because it will get down to 32F one day and then 75F in the day). I told her to look past his hair because he can get a haircut and it will grow back a lot better. I'm glad that she was focusing on his temperament more than his looks! She was asking about potty training and if he was dog friendly, she has a GSD. Fingers crossed that she will adopt this baby!!!


----------



## melissajean (Mar 12, 2010)

Im sorry, I know this is an older post, but I was wondering if he did end up getting adopted? 
I cant belive someone could treat a dog that way. I know they do, and some get it worse, but Im just shocked every time. I read his story and just cried thinking how hungry he must have been, and wondering why he couldnt eat, and why he couldnt be with his people. Why he wasnt loved. 
Please say he is now happy in a home of his own.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I just read this tread, its quite sad that the dog was so uncared for.

I think if I was a groomer, I would try to be "ready" for a situation like that by always having a point & shoot camera (something better than a cell phone) at the shop to document a dog's condition, and a checklist to remind me of everything to document in writing about the dog's condition while he/she was there in front of me. I'd make sure another groomer examined and witnessed the condition, and I'd have phone numbers ready for whoever would be good to call (police, etc). I would think that a groomer's opinion about a dog's condition might carry more weight than an average person's opinion, and if you had good photos and other groomers as witnesses, that might be powerful for getting a dog taken from a bad owner.

If you feel that letting a dog go home with an owner is more or less a death sentence, you could try to persuade the person to sell or give away the dog on the spot. You never know, they might do it.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Poodle Rescue of Houston are awesome people! That is where I adopted our last poodle Teddy. In fact, we just had him groomed Monday and visited the poodles. He is the little red head in my avatar.


----------

